# Pensacola Redfish Tournament 6/20/09



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

We're in everyone's neck of the woods for our next tournament. It would be great to see some new faces! New teams are welcome to join. Our tournaments are catch & release, artificials only, two man team format.A professional tournament series for the non-professional.

Tournament Schedule

Location: Bayou Texor, Public Boat Ramp
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF....,244.71,,1,6.41

Check-In: 5:00-5:30am

Launch: 6:00am

Return: 3:00pm

Weigh-In: 3:15pm

Awards: 3:45pm

For further Information, call or email me.
Jim Jimenez, ECRC President
850-450-4298
[email protected]


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fisheye48 and I will be there, probably in a 2009 Maverick which is for sale. Special tournament price to be announced at weight-in.:clap 

This will be our second tournament and if you havent fished the ECRC you need to come out. Bunch of good fishermen there and a fun tourn. to fish.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Bob and I will be there Jimmy bright and early


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is shaping up to be another great tournament. Hope some of you come out to see what we're all about! Even if you don't come fish, come have a beer on me during and after the weigh-in.

Jim Jimenez


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Dipshit and I will be there. Let's see if he notices.


----------

